# Help....need cpt code for interspinous spacer device removal



## dhunter (Jun 27, 2018)

Need help on a cpt code, please.

My doctor removed a interspinous spacer device from L4-L5 that was placed in 2015 by an outside doctor/facility. While he was in there he went ahead and did a revision decompression at L4-L5 also. He wants to bill out the 22850 for removal of the interspinous spacer.

My question is can we use the 22850 for removal of the interspinous spacer?


----------



## eguillot (Sep 21, 2018)

I am in the same situation. Trying to figure out what code to use for removal of interspinous spacer device when another procedure is done. If we can even code this.


----------



## kikindink (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi,
Were you able to get a response for your question listed? I am wondering of this as well. Would it be unlisted, 22899?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## eguillot (Mar 27, 2020)

kikindink said:


> Hi,
> Were you able to get a response for your question listed? I am wondering of this as well. Would it be unlisted, 22899?  Any help would be appreciated!


 Hi, 
Did you ever figure out how to code this? My surgeon just did a removal of an interspinous spacer and then did a laminectomy. I am stuck again on what code to use for the removal of the device and I can not find anything on it. Thanks!


----------

